# Dropper seat post for gravel bike



## tonyride (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone here put a dropper post on their gravel bike? I'm thinking about putting one on my Trek CrossRip but I'll have to drill a hole in the seat tube if I want it internally routed. Just wonder if anyone has done it.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

My Norco Search XR came with one. 

I had it on there for the first year or so. 

I never used it so I took it off and replaced it with something much lighter ( standard 27.2 carbon seatpost ).


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd add one to mine if I had one laying around since I ride a fair bit of singletrack with it. I'm keeping my eyes open for a short travel one at an upcoming swap. 

Not sure if you were asking about the viability of drilling a hole in your seatpost, but I've done it in the past on a MTB with zero issues.


----------



## tonyride (Mar 23, 2009)

harryman said:


> I'd add one to mine if I had one laying around since I ride a fair bit of singletrack with it. I'm keeping my eyes open for a short travel one at an upcoming swap.
> 
> Not sure if you were asking about the viability of drilling a hole in your seatpost, but I've done it in the past on a MTB with zero issues.


Yes, I just wanted to sure that it'll be safe to drill a hole in the aluminum frame. Thanks.


----------

